
Scholars Discover Original Locke Manuscript in Greenfield Library - Petiver
https://www.sjc.edu/news/scholars-discover-original-locke-manuscript-greenfield-library
======
cschmidt
It was in the St. John's college library, which is kind of fitting. They're a
really unique hold out among US colleges, with a strong belief in the "Great
Books" philosophy of reading original texts.

[https://www.sjc.edu/academic-programs/undergraduate/great-
bo...](https://www.sjc.edu/academic-programs/undergraduate/great-books-
reading-list)

------
abeppu
I see this kind of story occasionally, and have to wonder what it means to
"discover" something in this sense. Clearly there's some level at which
informed people are surprised by a finding, so awareness of this manuscript is
new. On the other hand, he basically saw a reference in a book catalogue from
the 1920s, so there's some broader definition of "we" and "knew" which
includes written records in which we already knew of its existence.

~~~
meejaboy
Here is an answer to your question:

[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-discovered-new-john-
locke-m...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-discovered-new-john-locke-
manuscript-craig-walmsley/)

